# [EVDL] AC Compressor orientation



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am planning the AC compressor drive for my 2002 Ford Focus conversion. The original compressor is intact, and the system has not been compromised. I intend to drive the compressor with a 2.5 HP permmag DC motor (treadmill). As I'm working up the bracket and mounting arrangement, I believe the only orientation I can make work is "upside-down" for the compressor. Any dangers in this?

Thanks,
Josh

-- 
Bob Pease and Win Hill walk into a bar...

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In some AC compressors, the rotor and drive shaft are lubricated by the 
compressor oil using a wet bearing which flows through small oil holes in 
the drive shaft when its in the standard mounting position.

You should find out from a AC shop if other positions for you unit makes a 
difference.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Josh Wyatt" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, October 19, 2009 11:01 AM
Subject: [EVDL] AC Compressor orientation


> I am planning the AC compressor drive for my 2002 Ford Focus conversion. 
> The original compressor is intact, and the system has not been 
> compromised. I intend to drive the compressor with a 2.5 HP permmag DC 
> motor (treadmill). As I'm working up the bracket and mounting 
> arrangement, I believe the only orientation I can make work is 
> "upside-down" for the compressor. Any dangers in this?
>
> Thanks,
> Josh
>
> -- 
> Bob Pease and Win Hill walk into a bar...
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Josh,

Some older style ac compressors had the lubricating oil in the crank
case of the compressor, and needed to always be mounted upright. The
FS10 has 10 radially arranged pistons, and I believe the Freon and
lubricating oil circulates in the system hoses, not in a reservoir. The
FS10 can be configured to mount in several different positions. The only
thing I would want to pin down is if the way the suction and discharge
ports are mounted, if this helps or hinders the circulation of oil in
the Freon. I do not have the experience to say if it matters or not. I
would try to mount the compressor in the same orientation as stock, but
it is likely that with a radial ac pump you could get away with mounting
it upside-down. Also, Roland's comment about if orientation affects
internal lubrication. I looked on an aftermarket site vintageair.com and
did not find the answer.

Good luck, maybe an ac technician in your area has added ac to a car and
changed orientation of a radial compressor, or has seen the inside of a
FS10.

Alan 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Josh Wyatt
Sent: Monday, October 19, 2009 11:01 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] AC Compressor orientation

I am planning the AC compressor drive for my 2002 Ford Focus conversion.
The original compressor is intact, and the system has not been
compromised. I intend to drive the compressor with a 2.5 HP permmag DC
motor (treadmill). As I'm working up the bracket and mounting
arrangement, I believe the only orientation I can make work is
"upside-down" for the compressor. Any dangers in this?

Thanks,
Josh

-- 
Bob Pease and Win Hill walk into a bar...

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would recommend trying to mount the compressor so the discharge is either=
sideways or up. It is ok to have the suction port pointing downwards. R=
egards, David Chapman.

I am planning the AC compressor drive for my 2002 Ford Focus conversion.=
The original compressor is intact, and the system has not been compromised=
. I intend to drive the compressor with a 2.5 HP permmag DC motor (tread=
mill). As I'm working up the bracket and mounting arrangement, I believe=
the only orientation I can make work is "upside-down" for the compressor.=
Any dangers in this?

Thanks,
Josh



=

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091019/78e67a52=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Josh Wyatt <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I am planning the AC compressor drive for my 2002 Ford Focus conversion. The original compressor is intact, and the system has not been compromised. I intend to drive the compressor with a 2.5 HP permmag DC motor (treadmill). As I'm working up the bracket and mounting arrangement, I believe the only orientation I can make work is "upside-down" for the compressor. Any dangers in this?
> 
> New hoses are pretty easy to have made at an AC shop. Find a friendly
> ...


----------

